# please help-netstat multiple connections



## bubble03 (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry for this can someone quickly glance at these connections and give an informed opinion thanx in advance am i hacked?


netstat

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netstat

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP julius:1026 www.007guard.com:1027 ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1027 www.007guard.com:1026 ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1028  www.007guard.com:1029 ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1029 www.007guard.com:1028 ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1119 66.102.9.106:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1218 www.wrap.org.uk:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1243 a92-123-85-115.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
p ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1246 wy-in-f148.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1247 wy-in-f113.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1253 ey-in-f132.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1254 ey-in-f132.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1255 ey-in-f132.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1257 nuq04s01-in-f139.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1258 nuq04s01-in-f139.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1259 vil.mcafeesecurity.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1260 vil.mcafeesecurity.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1261 vil.mcafeesecurity.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1262 vil.mcafeesecurity.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1263 vil.mcafeesecurity.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1267 www.mcafee.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1269 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1298 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1299 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1301 a92-122-112-100.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:ht
tp TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1304 lm-in-f147.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1305 lm-in-f103.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1313 wy-in-f164.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1315 wy-in-f155.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1318 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1319 wy-in-f149.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1320 wy-in-f165.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1321 wy-in-f155.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1322 wy-in-f165.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1325 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1326 84.53.134.18:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1329 a92-123-92-20.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:http
TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1332 ns1.cermaktech.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1334 wy-in-f154.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1336 wy-in-f154.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1354 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1355 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1363 ey-in-f118.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1368 lm-in-f147.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1372 wy-in-f154.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1374 ey-in-f118.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1375 wy-in-f154.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1380 wy-in-f139.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP julius:1384 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1385 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1389 a92-123-92-20.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:http
TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1390 digg.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1397 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1398 wy-in-f149.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1399 wy-in-f148.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1406 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1410 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1414 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1417 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1423 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1442 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1443 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
#


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netstat

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP julius:1027 www.007guard.com:1026 TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1119 66.102.9.106:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1218 www.wrap.org.uk:http FIN_WAIT_1
TCP julius:1243 a92-123-85-115.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:htt
p TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1305 lm-in-f103.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1354 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1355 ey-in-f101.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1363 ey-in-f118.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1368 lm-in-f147.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1372 wy-in-f154.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1375 wy-in-f154.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1380 wy-in-f139.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1384 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1385 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1389 a92-123-92-20.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:http
TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1390 digg.com:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1397 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1398 wy-in-f149.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1399 wy-in-f148.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1406 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1410 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1414 lb4.collective-media.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1417 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1423 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1442 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP julius:1443 ey-in-f95.1e100.net:http TIME_WAIT

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

lol...funny question ("Am I Hacked"?)

Did some quick research for you
http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=20443 - This is regarding that "007guard"


the others are basically timing out, or waiting (whatever you prefer to say), the ones that are established are the ones you should inquire about. And from the looks of it could be possibly a anti-virus prog. ?? you should close all windows (programs, etc.), right click and close any "Extra" icons in the taskbar (far right). Do a 'netstat-abno' (of course without ' ') and post those results. You may have to run as an administrator


----------

